# One for the pro's



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

ttt


----------



## michigan ken (Mar 25, 2007)

If you didn't use the multi face targets once you start shooting well, you would trash out 1/2 doz. arrows every time you shoot a end. It is mostly for arrow preservation and avoiding deflection shots.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Line cutter775 said:


> Why shoot a 5 spot in a 300 round? and why a 3 spot in a fita or vegas shoot? I find, (maby because i have just started to shoot again) that i am less consistant when i do not shoot a single spot target. Will consistancy come with time when shooting at the 5 & 3 spot targets?


----------------
Hello
Many moons ago i was shooting a re-curve. I shot the single spot target. And we had a lot of kick outs. By a arrow hitting a group of arrows. 

Now days, the way these pros shoot with there compounds. They would be shooting a robin hood's or kiss out,about ever other arrow they shot. And the price of the arrows now days, would be another factor ,why one would only shoot one arrow per spot target.

Like you, i liked the single face target. But liked the flint round target even more. Sure love that black dot ,to take a bead on.


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

michigan ken said:


> If you didn't use the multi face targets once you start shooting well, you would trash out 1/2 doz. arrows every time you shoot a end. It is mostly for arrow preservation and avoiding deflection shots.


Thanks ken, makes perfect sence. since practicing i have noticed a lot of deflections


----------



## josh_X_wny (Oct 18, 2006)

When shooting inner-10 scoring for a NAA type shoot on the 3 spot, you have to shoot X's for 10's. It would be pretty hard to get 3 2312's in the X on a single spot.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Consistancy comes with time. A five or three spot target does a couple things. One is that it prevents our arrows from being damaged or kicked out of the scoring ring. Second is it gives you a clean view of your target each time. If you already have one, two, three, or four arrows in the taget it may be difficult to focus on the X. The multi face target reduced the distraction you would get from seeing other arrows in your target.

I hear a lot of people say they shoot better with a single spot over a multi-face target. It's just a comfort thing. Once you get past the idea of having 3 or 5 targets to shoot at it becomes very natural.


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Its all a mental thing. Focus on the spot you want to hit.. 1 spot or 5 spot. I had a guy that actually had target panic from a 5 spot.. I had helped him through it by measuring the x ring and 5 ring.. In his mind the x / 5 ring looked bigger on a 1 spot.. Now he shoots 5 spots none stop.. Saved him some money to.. (robinhoods)


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*General Archery Discussion*

General Archery Discussion that is the forum u should use for this !!!!!!!!!!
none of u guys that even replyed are pros

Diane Delete this


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

fastarrows said:


> General Archery Discussion that is the forum u should use for this !!!!!!!!!!
> none of u guys that even replyed are pros
> 
> Diane Delete this


I am. Besides, if it wan't for these types questions there wouldn't be any threads in this forum. LOL.


----------



## Line cutter775 (Jan 15, 2008)

fastarrows said:


> General Archery Discussion that is the forum u should use for this !!!!!!!!!!
> none of u guys that even replyed are pros
> 
> Diane Delete this


First of all i think you need to quit crusing around looking at threads to bash....i saw a few others in this particular forum. I would hate to think that YOU are a pro shooter because if you are that you sir are setting a poor exapmle for the sport by bashing and not helping fellow archers with a question. "man thats a lot sponsors for someone that don't even a profile" sound farmilar???

second my question is not that general that it needs to be posted where you see fit. i made an inquery about shooting spots, not shooting in general, that sir is something that is for the "general" section. When a "specific" question is asked it is not "general".


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

fastarrows said:


> General Archery Discussion that is the forum u should use for this !!!!!!!!!!
> none of u guys that even replyed are pros
> 
> Diane Delete this


Pretty arrogant response.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*arrogance is bliss*

u should know! 
did they run u out of General Archery Discussion


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

fastarrows said:


> u should know!
> did they run u out of General Archery Discussion


meaning?I was expecting a,{ I didnt mean to sound that way } I could have understood that.But I guess my first impression was right.I am returning to the division this upcoming Indoor season.May be we can meet at Nationals.You still shootin the juniors?,or stepping up to the seniors with me.See ya there.Pardon me while I pick up my glove!LOL


----------

